# !st class access



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I suddenly find I no longer have access to my 1st class account. I'm being told by other members that you have been messing around with the program again and my access name and pass word no longer works. At this moment, I am not a happy camper! 

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad is 
pleased to announce that the project to sync usernames and passwords between the forums and the 1st Class member's web space is nearly complete. 


I had to go back and wait 2 hours while the d*** system resynced my passwords. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/1/postid/38728/view/topic/Default.aspx 

The Forum Bugs and Web Site Questions forums usually have the quick answers to these kind of problems.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried reinstalling the name. I waited many hours and nothing happened. I tried to update the password. It would not accept the update. I will not go through this nonsense. 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't let me in this morning. It usually does.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I couldn't get in just now and I am a Life Time member. I was able to get in a few months ago. What's up Shad?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I couldn't get in just now and I am a Life Time member. I was able to get in a few months ago. What's up Shad?
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/1/postid/38728/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to add to the list of account unable to access 1st class; several of ours do not respond either: emailed Shad.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had the same problem. I changed my pass word. Didn't fix it. I then removed my middle inicial from my unser name. That did it.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I added my middle initial to my name and that did it for me. Sorry Shad, I didn't see the thread in the First Class section. Guess I should look before I leap. Thanks to Dwight too for the link.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm putting a notice on the web space login page tonight..


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I bring this to the front again as I have tried numerous times to update my access to no avail. I have sent two messages to Shad that have been completely ignored. You cannot expect people to participate in 1st class when you treat them in this manner. 

John


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I have responded to every one of your emails. I have been able to successfully log in with your username and password to the 1sty class space several times. You must be using the wrong password.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me just a bit ago.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

It's still working for me. Just tried it.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad 

You responded to my e-mails to whom? I've received no correspondence from you. I'm using the wrong password? I only have one and it doesn't work. So unless it has been changed without my knowledge, it is correct. 

This has gone on too long. I'll make no further attempts to update my name and password nor will I any longer participate in any 1st class activities. I'm sure my contributions will be more welcome elsewhere. 

John


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

If you want to call me later this evening I will walk you through it, but I can vouch that it is working and I HAVE been responding to your emails.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine works...


----------

